# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  help giúp e cái semi gắn đá mài dao sakazaki sg v10

## zentic

Tình hình là đi trưa hoài, đá phải cái cục này  :Smile: . Nó vật e mấy ngày, giờ thì mọi thứ ok, chỉ còn thiếu cái semi gắn đá mài dao. Không biết huynh nào có biết máy dạng này có thể hay tư vấn dùm e làm cái semi gắn đá mài này. [B]Cái cốt moter gắn đá dạng côn

Cái semi gắn đá màu xám là chuẩn

còn máy màu xanh là của em. 



Mong cả nhà giúp đở dùm

*thông số đá mài phi 125 x dày 50 x cốt lỗ 31.75*

----------


## Nam CNC

bán máy mài lại cho tui đi tui xài cho , tìm hoài không ra đâu hehehehe.


hình như có cái catalogue của taiwan có bán cái món nho nhỏ này , tìm lại rồi cho số đt tới đại lí của nó mà mua nhé , gi vọng đúng góc côn.

----------


## zentic

Nho bac nam giup do dum, Chet e mat

----------


## Long Tran

Ko biết bác làm đc cái soi chưa ?
Bác lên nhà mình có cái sơmi Zin luôn,cốt tiêu chuẩn 32 chứ làm chi có 31,75
Cái nhà em cốt 32
Còn Ko làm 1 cái,lên nhà em cho tiện nhờ mái thoải

----------

zentic

----------


## Long Tran

Có con này bác nào cnc có cần k nhỉ ?pm em 0907725116

----------


## zentic

Máy nay chi mài mui khoan bác ah

----------


## Nam CNC

giá con máy này bao nhiêu , về làm sạch và phục hồi nhân phẩm chắc cũng tốn nhiều công sức lắm à.

----------


## Long Tran

Chỉ Ko mài đc dao tiện thôi,cái chi nó cũng gặm đc hết bác ợ !mũi phay,mũi taro,khoan,.....

----------


## Long Tran

Con này Ko phải của em,ở bãi bác Nam ơi,giá đang đòi 15 củ,em mạo gan trả 12 mà Ko bán

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy hả , 15tr thôi thì để cho nó bán tiếp đi  ,con này nữa giá họa may mới có người mua về xài , còn lái vào 20K/1kg cân lên tính tiếp ( thời điểm này thôi nha , ve chai giảm giá kinh khủng )

----------


## Gamo

O.o mà hình như là dạo này ve chai đang giảm giá hay sao vậy ta? ra bãi thấy bọn nó than quá trời

----------


## hung1706

Haha lái vào cân thì băˋng 1/3 giá anh Nam đưa ra thôi, cân bán cho anh em mình thì mơ´i có giá 20k/kg
15 củ thì thôi bái bai gâ´p  :Smile: )))

----------


## nhatson

> O.o mà hình như là dạo này ve chai đang giảm giá hay sao vậy ta? ra bãi thấy bọn nó than quá trời


thời kỳ kinh tế hoa kỳ thịnh vượng, đào vàng lên bán còn lỗ đoá cụ gà

----------


## Gamo

Hoho... thấy bọn nó bán vẫn đắt => chắc giống bác nói  :Wink:

----------


## thangnm

Em cũng đang tìm cho anh bạn 1 cái máy mài như của bác chủ,hàng taiwan hoặc Japan,không chơi hàng tàu.Bác nào có thông tin nhắn em nhé manhthang.bg@gmail.com 
Em cám ơn!

----------


## zentic

Bác muốn mua máy giống tui hay của chú Long tran, máy của tui co chút xíu mà nặng hơn Tạ rưỡi, hôm bữa bưng vô kêu 4 a Thanh niên, híc híc, tui chia cái đế riêng, cái máy mài riêng mà thấy vất vả kinh khủng.

----------


## thangnm

Em muốn mua cái giống của bác zentic ấy ạ!

----------


## zentic

e thấy bên ngã 4 nguyễn chí thanh với tạ uyên, ngay góc đó, có 1 tiệm bán máy mài điêu khắc này, mà nó cũng nhẹ lắm, khoản 25 đến 30 kg là cùng ah. ko biết người ta bán chưa nữa, nó chỉ có cái đầu thôi. Cái đầu máy mài của e nó có thêm chứ năng hút bụi nữa, nên nặng phải tầm 45kg hoặc hơn ah

----------


## Nam CNC

cẩn thận nhận biết cái máy mài nhé , chổ ấy em xem cũng nhiều lần , có vài con tưởng là máy mài kiểu này nhưng nó lại là kiểu khác , quan trong nhất là cái tay gá cốt dao , phải dùng collet rút , thay collet được , có mâm chia độ , và nói chung nhìn kỹ hình trên mạng trước khi quyết định mua.

Ngày trước có 1 con hoàn chỉnh hàng japan 2nd , chổ ấy bán giá 18tr thế mà chỉ vài ngày nó bay mất tiêu.

----------

zentic

----------


## zentic

đợt đó e vô tình ghé vô, hỏi thì nó hét giá là 16tr cho con máy 2nd. E nghe xong ngậm ngùi ra về, trước khi e về e cũng nhìn kỹ lại 1 lần nữa, rồi lên xe vọt về lun. hee. Nói chung bạn muốn mua máy thì qua nhà a nam cnc ảnh tư vấn cho vài đường cơ bản. là a tự tin đi kiếm máy được rồi. Sẵng tiện đây hỏi a nam có biết chổ nào bán đá mài chén kim cương hàng 2nd ko. Chỉ e với, hiện tại e nó đang mài đá chén

----------


## thangnm

Thực tình em cũng đang dùng 1 con như thế,mà anh bạn thích cứ gạ em bán lại mà em vẫn cần dùng,bác nào trong sg tìm đc cho em em xin hậu tạ,em cũng là giúp anh em thôi.

----------


## zentic

cho mình hỏi là bạn có con máy giống y mình ko, hay là kiểu dáng thôi

----------


## thangnm

Kiểu dáng thôi bác ạ,máy em là máy đài loan,mai em chụp ảnh nhé

----------


## thangnm

ảnh máy của em đây

----------


## zentic

Ah. Giong con may bac namcnc. Gio bac hoi bac namcnc la nhanh nhat ( connected by the phone )

----------


## thangnm

Vâng cám ơn bác!
Bác Namcnc ơi,vào giúp đỡ khách hàng nào.huhu em mua mấy quả spín của bác cho anh em mà mọi ng kêu không có dao để làm.

----------


## Nam CNC

không có dao thì mua dao chứ chú Thắng , hỏi bác Luyến đi , thấy bác ấy có dao côn 0.2mm kìa. 

Còn con máy này thì mua mới thì có hàng taiwan thì giá 33tr trong đây bán , hàng china thì 8.5tr full option , còn con máy 2nd japan thì hiếm lắm , giá cao trên núi phú sĩ luôn á . Hồi trước giá 18tr đó , mà không kịp mua luôn.

Con máy của em hàng châu âu ... chắc germany. Nói thiệt giờ này tìm những con này không có đâu , có là mất tiêu liền tức thì , chưa kịp hỏi luôn đó.

----------


## thangnm

Vâng,máy bác chắc là decken của Đức đúng ko ạ?Máy em mua bằng cái giá không tưởng của 1 anh chẳng biết dùng vào việc gì.nếu còn con nào nữa thì các bác cứ xí chỗ cho em,em xuống thóc ngay.Hàng Tung của ko dùng nổi.

----------


## Nam CNC

không phải decken, hình như earn hope .... rồi 1 dọc chữ viết giồng mấy cha đức cớp .....hehehe , máy em hơi cổ lỗ xỉ , nhưng đủ đồ chơi mài được con dao điêu khắc, nhưng vẫn còn thiếu mấy món mài dao tiện, mài me dao ngón , mài hột . Em lụm nó cách đây gần 11 năm , nó nằm trong đống sắt chuẩn bị đi nấu , giá 2.5tr thôi.

----------

